# Melbourne Summer Open 2011 Dates?



## CubeX (Nov 18, 2010)

Hey guys,

I was just wondering when would the Melbourne Summer Open 2011 be taken place?

Would it be like last time (2010) on the January 30th?

All of the schools in Melbourne start on the 4th of February 2011.

I personally think that the competition should be held between 30th of January and 3rd of February inclusive.

When do you want MSO 2011 to be taken place? Please post your dates on this thread.

Thank you.

Timothy Ng


----------



## Faz (Nov 18, 2010)

TimMc will organise it for the 29th of January, from what I've been told. That's the last saturday of summer holidays.


----------



## CubeX (Nov 18, 2010)

Thanks Feliks, but it's not confirmed though?


----------



## Faz (Nov 18, 2010)

It's fairly confirmed.


----------



## Dene (Nov 18, 2010)

Ya because what you want totally matters. 

I'd suggest if you want to demand competitions at a particular time you should organise them yourself. Lucky for you Tim was planning it for the last Saturday in January.


----------



## CubeX (Nov 18, 2010)

Dene, no need to take this SO seriously.

I just wanted to see what were OTHER PEOPLES' PREFERRED times are, not just MINE...

Edit: And plus, i'm not even over 18. So i can not possibly be a WCA delegate and/or organizer. I'm only in Year 10, so i'm not that old.


----------



## Dene (Nov 18, 2010)

I believe a 13 year old has attempted to host a competition. Also, of course any competition you host will have either me and/or Tim in attendance so no need to worry about having a delegate there. All I'm saying is that basically, whenever a comp is, is whenever it is. What other people want really doesn't matter because they will tend to come anyway.


----------



## David Zemdegs (Nov 18, 2010)

Just before school starts in Jan is becoming a regular I think. There was some talk about trying to align this with a competition the week before in Sydney but thats up to the sydney folk to organise.
The heated topic is the content. Just cubes or all the other clock, magic, and megapyraminx(sic) stuff and have it over two days sort of thing. Personally I think Dene should get a chance to do his feet thing again....


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 18, 2010)

2 days? I think that if Melbourne Cube Day ran in 1 with Multi and FMC, you could cut them out and put in Pyra and Magic. I personally think that basically the same events as last year would be good, but with 3 rounds of 3x3, and 2x2 if there's time. I'm happy with whatever Tim wants, as long as there's 2x2.


----------



## Dene (Nov 18, 2010)

fazdad said:


> Personally I think Dene should get a chance to do his feet thing again....


 
Oh dear no thanks I really don't want to ever do feet solving again.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 18, 2010)

fazdad said:


> The heated topic is the content. Just cubes or all the other clock, magic, and megapyraminx(sic) stuff and have it over two days sort of thing. Personally I think Dene should get a chance to do his feet thing again....


 
I really don't think just cubes. That was what Melbourne Cube Day was for 
Also, events like Pyra take 10-15 minutes, and magic is literally less than 5 minutes as long as we have judges. No point to kick those out. Clock has what, 4/5 competitors? Maybe a few more? It's a fairly quick event. I think it should be very similar to Melbourne Winter Open 2010's events/rounds. They worked well, and most people were happy. We didn't have multi, or big cubes bld, however, we gave competitors in those a chance if they could find a judge who would happily sacrifice his lunch time. We had a lot of events, and at least 2 rounds of almost everything. If someone could dig up the schedule we used... I'll have a look in my email, because it worked well 
One problem is judges. At Melbourne Cube Day we had 8 stations I think? But for most of the day, there was only 3 or 4 running, as we didn't have enough volunteers. I know for some of you, you compete in every, or most events, but take AvG. He competed in everything, but still found time to help out. Once you've finished you're solves, just ask how you can help. I find it fun to help out, and it gives you something to always do.


----------



## Faz (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah, what was discussed was

2x2: (2)
3x3: (3)
4x4: (1)
5x5: (1)
BLD: (1)
OH: (2)
Magic: (1)
Master Magic: (1)
Clock: (1)
Square-1: (1)
Pyraminx: (2)
and bigbld during lunch.

We should be able to fit this into a day


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 19, 2010)

Yeah, Melbourne Winter Open was just that (I had that in my email), but on the day we added an extra round of Square-1 and magic. If we could fit more, surely (even though we've gained competitors) we could fit this much. And the square-1 final was extremely time consuming with aronpm scrambling


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 19, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Yeah, what was discussed was
> 
> 2x2: (2)
> 3x3: (3)
> ...


No megaminx?


----------



## aronpm (Nov 19, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Yeah, Melbourne Winter Open was just that (I had that in my email), but on the day we added an extra round of Square-1 and magic. If we could fit more, surely (even though we've gained competitors) we could fit this much. And the square-1 final was extremely time consuming with aronpm scrambling


 
What, I didn't go to MWO. And Dene and Faz said I was a lot quicker at scrambling than the scramblers at MWO.


----------



## Tim Major (Nov 19, 2010)

aronpm said:


> What, I didn't go to MWO. And Dene and Faz said I was a lot quicker at scrambling than the scramblers at MWO.


 
I meant by my post...
Melbourne Winter Open had the same events and rounds as Faz posted, except on the day we added a second round of magic and square-1. At MWO, the square-1 final was terrible. It took literally an hour for 4 people to do their solves, as the scrambler(s) kept messing up, as they weren't used to scrambling square-1s. You weren't there to scramble, so it didn't run smoothly (like Aus nats). I then commented, at how we had 32 competitors at MWO, and we managed to have that many rounds, of that many events. If it ran that well, surely Melbourne Summer Open (2011) should run just as well, even if we do have more competitors (perhaps upwards of 40), and considering all the time wasted in square-1 at MWO, won't need to happen at MSO.
Understand?


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 19, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> No megaminx?


 
Megaminx is very time consuming because it takes a long time to solve and scramble. Also, it isn't a very popular event.

Also, I'd say that 1 round of Magic is enough, but sq-1 finals if there's time. Edit: Maybe not sq-1 finals. How many stations were running at MWO? 4? There could be a lot more at this, so more time.


----------



## swanny (Nov 19, 2010)

I have noticed that there is no events scheduled in Melbourne on the WCA website...


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 19, 2010)

Because no future competitions have been announced yet...


----------



## Dene (Nov 19, 2010)

Moar 4x4 plz.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 19, 2010)

I agree. 4x4 finals instead of Magic finals and Sq-1 finals.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 19, 2010)

A 4x4 finals would be good


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 19, 2010)

RCTACameron said:


> Megaminx is very time consuming because it takes a long time to solve and scramble. Also, it isn't a very popular event.
> 
> Also, I'd say that 1 round of Magic is enough, but sq-1 finals if there's time. Edit: Maybe not sq-1 finals. How many stations were running at MWO? 4? There could be a lot more at this, so more time.


If its not very popular then everyone can do it at once

I don't see whats wrong with two rounds of magic as that won't take long either

Also is it possible for semifinal for 2x2?


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 19, 2010)

So you're saying we should have Megaminx, 2 rounds of Magic and 3 rounds of 2x2? I think that would be a lot to fit into a 1-day competition.


----------



## andrewki (Nov 19, 2010)

I say just try to fit as many events in as possible 

Ill come whatever there is as long as there is 3x3!


----------



## Faz (Nov 19, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> If its not very popular then everyone can do it at once
> 
> I don't see whats wrong with two rounds of magic as that won't take long either
> 
> Also is it possible for semifinal for 2x2?



Be grateful you're getting 1 round of magic


----------



## darkerarceus (Nov 19, 2010)

If I do attend it'll be fine if it is before the School starts in Melbourne even if i'm in Canberra cos here school starts on 9 Feb next year at my school


----------



## 36duong (Nov 19, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Yeah, what was discussed was
> 
> 2x2: (2)
> 3x3: (3)
> ...


*My Wishlist*

If more than 1 round of 4x4 was needed at Melbourne Cube Day, more than one is probably needed here
More Magic rounds? Pretty Please?
FMC could be slotted in at lunch



fazrulz said:


> TimMc will organise it for the *29th of January*, from what I've been told. That's the last saturday of summer holidays.





NSW Board of Studies said:


> NSW Board of Studies Term Dates for 2011: Term 1 First Day: *28th of January*



FML.

Still not sure if I can come, depends what day sport starts, though I hope I can make it.


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 19, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Be grateful you're getting 1 round of magic


This.


----------



## 36duong (Nov 19, 2010)

But I want Magic, I want it I want it I want it,
Can't you cut back on something silly like Pyraminx or 3x3?


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 19, 2010)

36duong said:


> But I want Magic, I want it I want it I want it,
> Can't you cut back on something silly like Pyraminx or 3x3?


I would love to have every single BLD event, but it's not going to happen and I respect that. Magic is the most pathetic event there is, so don't try and take time from the more worthy events.


----------



## vcuber13 (Nov 19, 2010)

36duong said:


> But I want Magic, I want it I want it I want it,
> Can't you cut back on something silly like Pyraminx or 3x3?


 
so 3x3 and pyraminx is sillier than magic?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Nov 19, 2010)

Spoiler



Obviously, I'm not going to be there and so I should have absolutely no input on what you do; this is just a joke, so please ignore me, but...



Feliks could so easily be on top for sum of all single ranks and sum of all average ranks. The four events he still has no results in are: master magic, feet, 4x4x4 BLD, and 5x5x5 BLD. So obviously, you should have those four events, perhaps even multiple rounds. Also, his ranking at magic is simply atrocious compared to all the other events, so he needs to improve. So you should have at least 2 rounds of magic - maybe even 3. And obviously, Feliks needs to practice a little on these. Especially magic.


----------



## Dene (Nov 19, 2010)

Oh Mr. Hughey please do turn up for a nice holiday in the Australian sun <3


----------



## TimMc (Nov 20, 2010)

The Melbourne Summer Open 2011 will probably be on Saturday the 29th of January 2011 at the RMIT Spiritual Centre if it's available.

Do people want one day or two?

It's unlikely that Crown and Andrews have a related exhibition on in Sydney around the 22nd of January 2011 so we're looking into having the Sydney Summer Open 2011 at the Powerhouse Museum or at a shopping centre owned by The GPT Group.

Tim.


----------



## aronpm (Nov 20, 2010)

2 days would be awesome ;O


----------



## Zane_C (Nov 20, 2010)

Two would be good if it's possible, more events.


----------



## RCTACameron (Nov 20, 2010)

If it's two days, then a similar schedule to Aus Nationals (less important events and first rounds on the first day, finals on the second) would be good. If the comp went for a bit longer, then there could also be FMC.

A two day comp would be good because of more events, and more time to practice in between, but would also be kind of tiring, and be more work for the organisers. But if they're prepared to have one, then I vote for two days.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 20, 2010)

If it's two days I'd like it to be more engaging with more people competing in multiple rounds of the main events with less popular events spread throughout. Instead of having a bunch of unpopular events for 5 hours straight o.o

Tim.


----------



## CubeX (Nov 20, 2010)

I think that two days would be needed, with the 2nd day finishing a bit earlier, but last time in 2009, the schedule was a bit tight and it went until 6:00pm. Maybe if we could perform multiple events at a time then it would be a bit faster, in one day or so. I'd say we would need more judges.

If we did the same amount of events like before, then we may need two days. 

p.s I'm willing to help out and judge.


----------



## Dene (Nov 20, 2010)

Yea my bad for Ausnats I had to get back home for classes but then EARTHQUAKE.

Of course I would prefer a two day competition, who wouldn't? But obviously this means a lot more work for Tim so whatever works for him. I certainly will not be leaving early this time if we go with the two day competition.


----------



## TimMc (Nov 21, 2010)

Dene said:


> But obviously this means a lot more work for Tim so whatever works for him. I certainly will not be leaving early this time if we go with the two day competition.


 
Okay, but no more earthquakes ~.~

I'll try to secure the venue for two days. I'm tempted to have some unpopular events mixed between popular events and the really unpopular and time consuming ones at the end of the first day. There's just not enough room to run multiple events at the same time and too many competitors that participate in everything. We can run them in groups to accommodate overlaps but if we do that with nearly every event just to save 15 minutes here and there, it becomes chaos. mbf/6x6/7x7 and fmc/oh are just small examples of that from MCD2011... <.<

I'll put up a poll...

Tim.


----------



## Alcuber (Nov 21, 2010)

Sounds good...

So if its two days most likely Megaminx will be on first day at the end again? (If we even have Megaminx) I'm fine with that as long as there's good lighting
BTW If it held over two days will it be 29-30th?


----------



## TimMc (Nov 25, 2010)

Alcuber said:


> Sounds good...
> 
> So if its two days most likely Megaminx will be on first day at the end again? (If we even have Megaminx) I'm fine with that as long as there's good lighting
> BTW If it held over two days will it be 29-30th?


 
The MCD2010 venue had good lighting (AN2010 wasn't that good though). I'm not sure were we'll hold Megaminx yet. It'd be on the 29th and 30th of January.

Tim.


----------



## Faz (Nov 25, 2010)

Oh yeah, just one question. It was very hot at MCD, even though it was cold and raining outside. I can't imagine what it would be like in the 35 degree heat. Is there aircon?


----------



## TimMc (Nov 29, 2010)

fazrulz said:


> Oh yeah, just one question. It was very hot at MCD, even though it was cold and raining outside. I can't imagine what it would be like in the 35 degree heat. Is there aircon?


 
I don't think there's any aircon. It was pretty humid during MCD too though... but yeah, the temperature would suck <.< lets hope it rains 

Tim.


----------

